# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  تعالي يلي ماتزوجتي دعاء قوي للزواج او للي تبي واحد معين باذن الله

## انسه اسيل

*اقسسم بالله العلي العظيم .. رب العررش العظيم .. اني ماقط دعوت بهذا الدعاء الا اسستجاب الله لي ..! 
لاكن مع كثرهـ الاستغفار ..! 


بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين .. سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب

لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم .. لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 

لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك .. لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى .. ولك الحمد اذا رضيت .. ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 

اللهم لك الحمد عدد خلقك .. ورضا نفسك .. وزنة عرشك .. ومداد كلماتك 

اللهم لك الحمد على الاسلام .. اللهم لك الحمد على أن هديتنا .. 

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا .. 

اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي 

ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد .. وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك 

حميد مجيد .. وبارك اللهم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في 

العالمين انك حميد مجيد .. 

اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 

الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 

اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 

اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 

اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. اللهم إني 

أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. 

الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا 

انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني 

الهى ان كان لي ذنب يحول بيني وبين اجابتك لـ دعائي فـ اغفره لي .. انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .. 

استغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا وأتوب إليك ..

اللهم اني اسألك الجنه وما قرّب اليها من قول وعمل

واعوذ بك من النار وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل 

اللهم حرّم جلودنا وجلود آبائنا عن النار .. 

اللهم اجمعنا في جناتك جنات النعيم .. ولا تفرقنا واهلنا وأحبائنا بعد الممات يا رب العالمين .. 

اللهم اقسم لي من خشيتك ما تحول به بيني وبين معصيتك

ومن طاعتك ما تبلغني به جنتك .. ومن اليقين ما تهون به علي مصائب الدنيا

اللهم اجعل آخر قولي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا انت .. وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك

اللهم اني اعوذ بك ان يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. اللهم احسن خاتمتي يا رب العالمين ..

اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم .. الذي اذا سألك به أحد اجبته 

واذا استعانك به احد اعنته .. واذا استرحمك به أحد رحمته .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بانك الله الحي القيوم .. اللهم اني أسألك بإني اشهد انه لا اله الا انت 

الواحد الأحد .. الفرد الصمد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .. 

اللهم ا جمع بيني وبين .... او ان تهب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً .. { او اي دعاء تريدهـ }

اللهم استعففت فاغنني من فضلك .. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك

ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين .. ربي اني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير .. 

اللهم انك جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. انك لا تخلف الميعاد .. اجمع بيني وبين ...

اللهم اني أسألك تتمة شرعك ودينك .. اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وحولك وقدرتك وقوتك وعلمك ورحمتك .. ان تجمع اللهم بيني وبين ...

اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وذلي .. ان ترحمتني وان تجمع بيني وبين .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بقدرتك وضعفي .. ان تجمع بيني وبين .. 

اللهم اني أسألك برحمتك الواسعه .. وعلمك بـ حالي .. ان لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 

وانت ترزقني بحلالك عن حرامك .... 

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. يا ذي الجلال والإكرام .. 

اللهم يا ربي وسييدي ومولاي وخالقي ورازقي .. 

أسألك بإنك العزيز وانا الذليل إليك 

أسألك بإنك القوي وانا الضعيف اليك 

أسألك بإنك الغني وانا الفقير إليك 

أسألك بإنك المجيب وانا المضطر إليك 

أسألك بإنك القادر الرازق .. وانا بحاجة الى رزقك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ولا تشمت بي عدواً ولا حاسداً يا أرحم الراحمين 

الهى لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 

اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي اعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي 

في ان تجمع بيني وبين ... 

اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ادعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم ها انا دعوتك كما أمرتني فـ لا تحرمني إجابتك 

يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السماوات والارض .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام .. ياحق ياقيوم.. 

أسألك بحق قولك ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)

اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني عاجلاً غير آجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثتي .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ) وبحق قولك (ان الله على كل شي قدير)

اللهم اجمع بيني وبين .... وتقدره لي وتقدرني له وتقنعه واهله بي وتقنعني واهلي به ا 

اللهم يسر كل عسير .. اللهم سخر لي من اهلي واهله من ييسر أمرنا يا أرحم الراحمين 

اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد .. 

اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الوهاب الرزاق الكريم الرحمن الرحيم .. الحليم العظيم اللطيف الخبير السميع 

البصير الحي القيوم .. اسألك بجلالتك وعظمتك .. 

يا من أمرك بين الكاف والنون واذا قضيت أمراً فإنما تقول له كن فـ يكون .. 

اللهم اجمعني بـ زوجي .. عاجلاً غير آجل .. وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بحق قول نبيك وحبيبك محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم 

بأنك حيي كريم .. تستحي إذا رفع العبد لك يديه أن تردهما صفراً خائبتين 

يا رب لا تردني خائبا .. يا رب اجب دعائي .. يا رب اعطني ولا تحرمني .. 

يا رب يسر ولا تعسر .. يا رب عجّل ولا تؤجل .. يا من بيدك ملكوت كل شيء .. 

اللهم انك قلت وقولك الحق بإنك عند حسن ظن عبدك بك .. اللهم ظني بك ان تجيب دعائي .. وان تعطيني 

سؤلي .. وان تسبغ علي من نعمك .. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد .. 

اللهم يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ويا عالم الغيب والشهاده 

اللهم اني أسألك بأنك انت الله مالك الملك وأنك على كل شيء قدير وما تشاء من أمر يكن .. اللهم أرجوك 

وأتوسل إليك ان تجمع بيني وبين ... 

يا رب .. يا رب .. يا أرحم بي من أمي وأبي .. 

الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه .. اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي وارحمني 

واعطني سؤلي .. يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أكرم الأكرمين .. يا أجود الأجودين

لو أنفقت ما فى الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم و لكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم"

اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات وشباب المسلمين .. 

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له

كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. وانسي وحدتي .. وفرج كربتي..واجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا 

ونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصير .. يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..وامن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا 

اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعاهـ عبدهـ اجابه

.اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت علي كل شي قدير .يامن 

قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم علي 

سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.






منقول فديتكم ...



بس ادعولي ان الله ييسر اموري على خير ويفرج همي ويرزقني الرزق الواسع .. واعيش عيشة اهل العز واهل العافيه واهل السعاده .. وان الله يحقق ماتمنيت ..*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## بنت سلطون

ربي بزوج صالح ان شاءالله عاجلا غير آجل ي رب
ويرزق كل حق محروم من ذريه وزوج ي رب العالميييييييين

----------


## عــوّاشــي

آمين يارب العالمين ..

يزاج الله خير اختي وعسى ربي يرزقج كل ماتتمنين ويرزق الجميع سؤلهم

----------


## انسه اسيل

اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب ويحقق ماتمنيتو يارب يارب يارب

----------


## om__salo0m

اللهم آميييييين

----------


## ابداااع للتصميم

الله يوفقكن خواتي

----------


## غلا كلباء

اللهم أمين

----------


## فجيره

الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## شايفها عمرها

* الله يرزقج على قد نيتج ان شاالله ياارب*

----------


## احلامي 2009

يارب ارزقنا ازواجا صالحين يارب فرج همومنا ويسر امورنا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب 
اللهم آمين

----------


## انسه اسيل

اللهم امين.. جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## جنان**

الله يوفقك ياقمر

بس مااعرف اذا مثل هالمواضيع تجوز أو لأ

شفت هالفتوى ... وحبيت انقلها لكم ... واتوقع انه تحديد الدعاء .. بيكون نفس الحكم


قراءة سورة البقرة والاستغفار بنية الزواج


.
.
.

----------


## العنيده19

آمين يارب العالمين ..

يزاج الله خير اختي وعسى ربي يرزقج كل ماتتمنين ويرزق الجميع سؤلهم`

----------


## alia44

اللهم امين بارب العالمين وجزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## العنيده19

يارب ارزقنا ازواجا صالحين يارب فرج همومنا ويسر امورنا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب 
اللهم آمين

----------


## وردة اماراتية

اقسسم بالله العلي العظيم .. رب العررش العظيم .. اني ماقط دعوت بهذا الدعاء الا اسستجاب الله لي ..! 
لاكن مع كثرهـ الاستغفار ..! 


بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين .. سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب

لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم .. لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 

لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك .. لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى .. ولك الحمد اذا رضيت .. ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 

اللهم لك الحمد عدد خلقك .. ورضا نفسك .. وزنة عرشك .. ومداد كلماتك 

اللهم لك الحمد على الاسلام .. اللهم لك الحمد على أن هديتنا .. 

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا .. 

اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي 

ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد .. وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك 

حميد مجيد .. وبارك اللهم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في 

العالمين انك حميد مجيد .. 

اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 

الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 

اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 

اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 

اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. اللهم إني 

أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. 

الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا 

انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني 

الهى ان كان لي ذنب يحول بيني وبين اجابتك لـ دعائي فـ اغفره لي .. انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .. 

استغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا وأتوب إليك ..

اللهم اني اسألك الجنه وما قرّب اليها من قول وعمل

واعوذ بك من النار وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل 

اللهم حرّم جلودنا وجلود آبائنا عن النار .. 

اللهم اجمعنا في جناتك جنات النعيم .. ولا تفرقنا واهلنا وأحبائنا بعد الممات يا رب العالمين .. 

اللهم اقسم لي من خشيتك ما تحول به بيني وبين معصيتك

ومن طاعتك ما تبلغني به جنتك .. ومن اليقين ما تهون به علي مصائب الدنيا

اللهم اجعل آخر قولي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا انت .. وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك

اللهم اني اعوذ بك ان يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. اللهم احسن خاتمتي يا رب العالمين ..

اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم .. الذي اذا سألك به أحد اجبته 

واذا استعانك به احد اعنته .. واذا استرحمك به أحد رحمته .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بانك الله الحي القيوم .. اللهم اني أسألك بإني اشهد انه لا اله الا انت 

الواحد الأحد .. الفرد الصمد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .. 

اللهم ا جمع بيني وبين .... او ان تهب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً .. { او اي دعاء تريدهـ }

اللهم استعففت فاغنني من فضلك .. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك

ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين .. ربي اني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير .. 

اللهم انك جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. انك لا تخلف الميعاد .. اجمع بيني وبين ...

اللهم اني أسألك تتمة شرعك ودينك .. اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وحولك وقدرتك وقوتك وعلمك ورحمتك .. ان تجمع اللهم بيني وبين ...

اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وذلي .. ان ترحمتني وان تجمع بيني وبين .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بقدرتك وضعفي .. ان تجمع بيني وبين .. 

اللهم اني أسألك برحمتك الواسعه .. وعلمك بـ حالي .. ان لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 

وانت ترزقني بحلالك عن حرامك .... 

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. يا ذي الجلال والإكرام .. 

اللهم يا ربي وسييدي ومولاي وخالقي ورازقي .. 

أسألك بإنك العزيز وانا الذليل إليك 

أسألك بإنك القوي وانا الضعيف اليك 

أسألك بإنك الغني وانا الفقير إليك 

أسألك بإنك المجيب وانا المضطر إليك 

أسألك بإنك القادر الرازق .. وانا بحاجة الى رزقك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ولا تشمت بي عدواً ولا حاسداً يا أرحم الراحمين 

الهى لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 

اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي اعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي 

في ان تجمع بيني وبين ... 

اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ادعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم ها انا دعوتك كما أمرتني فـ لا تحرمني إجابتك 

يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السماوات والارض .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام .. ياحق ياقيوم.. 

أسألك بحق قولك ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)

اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني عاجلاً غير آجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثتي .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ) وبحق قولك (ان الله على كل شي قدير)

اللهم اجمع بيني وبين .... وتقدره لي وتقدرني له وتقنعه واهله بي وتقنعني واهلي به ا 

اللهم يسر كل عسير .. اللهم سخر لي من اهلي واهله من ييسر أمرنا يا أرحم الراحمين 

اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد .. 

اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الوهاب الرزاق الكريم الرحمن الرحيم .. الحليم العظيم اللطيف الخبير السميع 

البصير الحي القيوم .. اسألك بجلالتك وعظمتك .. 

يا من أمرك بين الكاف والنون واذا قضيت أمراً فإنما تقول له كن فـ يكون .. 

اللهم اجمعني بـ زوجي .. عاجلاً غير آجل .. وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. 

اللهم اني أسألك بحق قول نبيك وحبيبك محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم 

بأنك حيي كريم .. تستحي إذا رفع العبد لك يديه أن تردهما صفراً خائبتين 

يا رب لا تردني خائبا .. يا رب اجب دعائي .. يا رب اعطني ولا تحرمني .. 

يا رب يسر ولا تعسر .. يا رب عجّل ولا تؤجل .. يا من بيدك ملكوت كل شيء .. 

اللهم انك قلت وقولك الحق بإنك عند حسن ظن عبدك بك .. اللهم ظني بك ان تجيب دعائي .. وان تعطيني 

سؤلي .. وان تسبغ علي من نعمك .. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد .. 

اللهم يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ويا عالم الغيب والشهاده 

اللهم اني أسألك بأنك انت الله مالك الملك وأنك على كل شيء قدير وما تشاء من أمر يكن .. اللهم أرجوك 

وأتوسل إليك ان تجمع بيني وبين ... 

يا رب .. يا رب .. يا أرحم بي من أمي وأبي .. 

الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه .. اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي وارحمني 

واعطني سؤلي .. يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أكرم الأكرمين .. يا أجود الأجودين

لو أنفقت ما فى الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم و لكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم"

اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات وشباب المسلمين .. 

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له

كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. وانسي وحدتي .. وفرج كربتي..واجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا 

ونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصير .. يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..وامن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا 

اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعاهـ عبدهـ اجابه

.اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت علي كل شي قدير .يامن 

قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم علي 

سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## ~شوق~

اللهم مين
جزاج الله خير
اختي
ربي يحقق لج مرادج يارب

----------


## Glamorous.L

يزاج الله خير امين

----------


## العنيده19

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يارب ارزقنا ازواجا صالحين يارب فرج همومنا ويسر امورنا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب 
اللهم آمين

----------


## ‏حلو الاطباعي

اللهم امييييييييين يارب العالميييييييين 
تسلميييييييييين ياغلاهم

----------


## hanoOOody

الله يرزق كل وحده بالزوج الصالح
يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام_جمعه

يارب يا رحمن حقق اللي فبالي يارب 

ويرزقني باللي تمناه قلبي يا قادر يا كريم 

يزاج الله الف خير يالغاليه

----------


## الغالية 35

آآمين ياا رب العالميـــــن
يزاج الله ألف خير ،،  :Smile:

----------


## أخلاقي شموخي

تسلمين اختيه ربي يرزق الكل يارب

----------


## RoyalDeser

thanks my dear

----------


## الوردة الجورية

جزاج الله خير على النقل الطيب وجزا صاحبة الموضوع الجنة

----------


## همس الموده

الله يوفجك في حياتج انشاء اللهويفرج كل همج امين

----------


## الزهرة البرية

امييييييييييييييييين بااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## دهن العووووود

ربي بزوج صالح ان شاءالله عاجلا غير آجل ي رب
ويرزق كل حق محروم من ذريه وزوج ي رب العالميييييييين

----------


## انسه اسيل

اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب

----------


## أم صقرالرميثي

الله يرزق كل وحدة غير متزوجة بزوج صااااالح منااااااسب ويسعدها وتسعده ويبارك في زواجهم آمين

----------


## Ms_fyoOnka

اللهم أمييييييييييييييييييييين ..

----------


## اميرةالأمتياز

اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## فتاه صابره

الله يرزقج ويرزقني ويرزق كل بنت بالزووج الصالح يااااااااااااربي

----------


## روح الشارجه

اللهم آمين ..
الله يوفقج عزيزتي .. ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالدعاء ..
الله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه .. ويحقق أمانيج .. 
ان شاء الله .. بإذن الواحد الأحد .. بتسمعين الأخبار الحلوه اللي تسر قلبج .. و تفرحج .. عاجلا غير آجل ..

الله يوفقج الغلا .. 

وان شاء الله .. ان رب العالمين يحقق أمانيج واماني كل خواتي عضوات المنتدى ..
وامانيي .. سواء كان الزوج الصالح ..
اللهم ارزق بنت الشارجه بالزوج الصالح .. وارزق كل فتاة غير متزوجه بالزوج الصالح .. قول آمين ..
اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه ..
وارضى عننا .. واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطاياننا .. وارزقنا الجنه وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل .. وابعد عننا النار ..
الهي .. تقبل مني ومن كل خواتي .. صالح الاعمال .. والدعوات الطيبه ..

دعواتكم بنات .. الله يوفقكم عزيزاتي ..

----------


## سلطة سيزر

جزاك الله خير

----------


## لك عيوني

ان شا الله الله يرزق كل البنات بالزوج الصالح البار بوالديه

----------


## سيطرت ع حياته

_اللهمّ آميييييييييين_

----------


## المياسه 2

السلام عليكم

ردا على الموضوع

----------


## %FLOWER%

اللهم آمييين

----------


## Amoolaa

اللهم امين وكل اللي يقرا

----------


## روحي العين

شكرا وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## روحي تواؤم

_يا الله ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات عاجله و ليس اجله_

----------


## سلامة ..

آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارررررررب 

مشكورة اختي دعاء مريح للقلب 

الله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## ناسيه نعالها

ئارب ترزق أختي الزوج الصالح. ويارب تختار لها أفضل زوج يناسبها ويسعدها. ويارب ماتحرمها ئارب قلت في كتابك العظيم. )وبشر الصابرين ( بشرها ئارب فإنها صبرت وتوكلت عليك. وارزق ئارب كل المحرومات. وارزقني مااتمناه نفسي وماهو خير لي ولزوجي وذريتي. وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد ؤعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. ..

----------


## نفالي

اللهم امين ..
مشكووره على هذاا الدعااء الراائع 
ويارب يحقق امانينا وامانيكم ويرزقنا وياكم 
الرزق الحلال

----------


## هماليل

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااج الله كل خير فديتج
ربي يحقق لج كل اللي تتمنينه
ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة
ويلبسج لباس الصحة والعافية والسعادة

ربي يبارك بعمرج

----------


## حلم بنفسجي

يزاج الله خير 

وربي يرزق باللي يسر خاطرج

----------


## بنوته حلى

اللهم ارزقني خير وابعد عني وعن اهلي واحباىي كل شر 
يا غفور

----------


## أم هـند

آمين يارب العالمين ..

----------


## laila226

اللهم امين يارب 
الله يرزق بنات المسلمن ان شاء الله

----------


## سامية22

اللهم امين

----------


## x REEM x

دعاء جميل 

الله يرزقج كل اللي تتمنينه وربي يرزقنا بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحةوالحياة السعيدة المستقرة في رضا الرحمن

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

اللهـــــم آميــــن يــآ رب العالمين ..

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم امين يارب

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## الاميرة11

آمين يارب العالمين ..

يزاج الله خير اختي وعسى ربي يرزقج كل ماتتمنين ويرزق الجميع كل الي فخواطرهم ^_^

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم امين

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم امين يارب العاااااااااااااالمين

----------


## RoyalDeser

مشكوورة

----------


## دودوالحلوة

ربنا يرزقنا جميعا يا رب و يفرح قلوبنا و قلوب امهاتنا فينا عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم آمين

----------


## شوشي الحلوه

اللهم آميـــن

الله يرزقج كــل ألي تتتمنينه

----------


## قارورة العسل

ربي يوفقك ان شاء الله

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم اني أسألك بأنك انت الله مالك الملك وأنك على كل شيء قدير وما تشاء من أمر يكن .. اللهم أرجوك 

وأتوسل إليك ان تجمع بيني وبينه على خير وتسخر اهلي واهله لموضوعنا وتجعله خير زوج لي وتجعلني خير زوجه له وترزقنا بذريه صالحه ياااارب 

يا رب .. يا رب .. يا أرحم بي من أمي وأبي .. 

الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه .. اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي

يزاج الله خير والله يرزقج ويرزقني ويرزق كل خواتنا ازواج صالحين يارب ...

----------


## ميت عنا

اللهم اميييييييين 
يزاج الله خير والله يرزقج ويرزقني ويرزق كل خواتنا ازواج صالحين يارب ...عاجلا غير اجل ياارب

----------


## فـديت غنااتية

هلا وغلا انسه اسيل 
الله يسهل امورج كلهن يارب ويفرج همج ويرزقج الرزق الواسع يارب 
وتعيشين عيشة اهل العز واهل العافيه واهل السعاده ان شاء الله
ويحقق الللي في باليه يارب قولي امين فديتج

----------


## فديت عقالك

ربي يحفظج ويبارك فيج
ويرضا عنج 

قولي امييييييييييييييين

----------


## شهد الظاهري

آاميين يـآارب ـإالعـآالميين ..
ربي ينولج وكل بنـآات وشبـآاب ـإالمسلمين مطـآالبهم ـإان شـآاء الله .. ))

----------


## alam00ra

اللهم امين يا رب

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

ربي يسهل كل امووورج حبيبتي ويفتح علينا ابواب رحمته
ويرزقنا جميعا بالازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

حسبي الله لا اله الا عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## سمو سعوديه

الله يرزقني وياك وبنات المسلمن اجمعين يارب ياكريم يارحيم

----------


## ماسة الامارات

مشكوووووووره اختي والله يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبي 

تحياتي ..

----------


## ليت خلي معي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Rالشامسية

امين يارب

----------


## هِدُوءَ

اللهم آميييييين

----------


## قارورة العسل

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## فتاه صابره

اللهم امين الله يرزقنا ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصاااالح يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## perfume881

عسا ربي يرزقج اللي تتمنيه وتحلمي فيه يارب

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم آآآآآآمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## 3пdłoỎω

الله يحقق گل أمآنيگم وأمنيتي الهم أمييييين ويفرج همومگم وهمومي يارب تتيسر گل أمورنآ وتوگلو على الله  :Smile:

----------


## ليندااااا

آمين يارب العالمين ..

يزاج الله خير اختي وعسى ربي يرزقج كل ماتتمنين ويرزق الجميع سؤلهم

----------


## ام_جمعه

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## LADUREE

يا ربنا .. اشتهينا الفرح فارزقنا به برحمتك

----------


## Muna AL-Qadri

ربي يفرج همك وييسر امرك و يرزقك الخير كله دنيا و اخره 
مشكورة يالغالية

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلاوغلا

جزاك الله خير والله يرزقنا جميعا باذنه تعالي

سلاااااااااام

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

تيسر الزوج بتقوى الله وكثرة الإستغفار والأعمال الصالحة والبعد عن مشاهدة وسماع المحرمات والدعاء في أوقات الإجابة
قال تعالى " ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا "

وليس هناك سور لتيسر الزواج

----------


## مندوبة جدة

الله يرزق بنااااات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحه ياااااااااااااااااااارب العالمين

----------


## akon

بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالة

----------


## akon

اخبارك شنو

----------


## ام_جمعه

????????????ـ??? ????????????ـيـنّ

----------


## llvllalak

اللهم آمين الله يتقبل دعائج ودعائنا يارب وتتيسر الامور 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أسرار33

آمين يا رب العالمين
ويزاج الله الف خير

----------

